# Named my new boys



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Finally settled on some names for the new boys in my life. This is Tarley and Tyrion! Named from some characters in George R.R. Martin's A Song of Ice and Fire series (a great read!!). Tarley needs some work, the 1st day he was home he was so excited, but the next day he got really scared, I think he realized that he wasn't with the rest of his littermates anymore. Now I'm working with him aaaallllll the time on socialization. I'm not sure the breeder had the proper time to spend with them based on how skitish they are around noises. (The TV scares the heck out of them! And the squeaky computer chair sends them into hiding!)

Anyhow I'm in love with these new boys. I can't wait for quarantine to be over so everyone can play together!

I think that Tarley is the one on the bottom here










Tyrion up in front, Tarley's nose










Tarley in the Igloo, Tyrion in the fleece scarf.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

They're adorable little guys! I love their names as well, Tyrion is one of my favorite characters


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Mana said:


> They're adorable little guys! I love their names as well, Tyrion is one of my favorite characters


Thanks! He is one of my favorites as well. Junior ratty earned it for being the really brave and outgoing one, while Tarley is a huge coward, like Sam.  We couldn't go with a name that started with S though, already too many! Sydney, Stanely, Sylvester... and my husband and I are Scott and Sarah. 8O 

So now we start the T trend. :lol:


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Eeee! They're so cute! They look like my Saki girl.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Their so cute! Love the names!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

how do you tell them apart?


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow they are just adoreable


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> how do you tell them apart?


By their belly marks.  Tyrion has a triangle mark on his chest, Tarley has a white stripe running down his belly.


----------

